# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Nor'easter

## Peter NJ

First one of the year

----------


## MIke R

Of course ....I was going to try and sneak down to the Cape  for a day or two and  try and get some boat painting done

----------


## amyb

The best laid plans.....I am thinking we are in for a bumpy ride down tomorrow. Phil says they can fly around it.

----------


## katva

Safe travels, Amy!  Poor Andrew.  His flight out to CO last Saturday was quite bumpy from a front coming through.....and now it looks like his return flight tomorrow won't be any smoother.  He's getting a good taste of flying by himself!  UGH.

----------


## Peter NJ

Safe travels Amy and Phil I hope you're not delayed it has just started to pick up here with heavy rain not sure if its storm related rain tho

----------

